# Bill (DAD) Cosby accused of rape



## []Doo[]Der (Nov 20, 2014)

Seems to me there should be a limit on the time that charges can be made IF they were not reported at the time.
The claims being made against him are devastating and until proven are simply claims.

Not that I doubt the possibility, recent celebs in UK and elsewhere show 'such' has been going on for a long time in employment where there is a 'power' celeb and underlings with little support.

Still, I liked the guy and hope/wish it just ain't so.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 20, 2014)

We have had a backlash in the UK..celebrities from the 60's/70's/80's..

who have all been accused of having sex with underage/non consenting adults..

A lot of them have ended up in prison..

Like Rolf Harris..84...painted a portrait of the Queen..chidren's entertainer..

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/news/operation-yewtree/


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeh I read about it. When in authority or power positions it can be deadly for any underling with little recourse.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 20, 2014)

Every little thing he has done from the year dot will be scrutinised...every arm he has put round a fan..every kiss on the cheek..


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't know....  There are many,  many old rich famous men out there with tons of money... and not all of them have had these accusations..  why him?    Perhaps where there is smoke there's fire... just sayin'


----------



## Twixie (Nov 20, 2014)

It's the first one..and believe me he won't be the last..especially where compensation is mentioned..

But don't you think it was different in the 60's/70's..men could get away with the most outrageous things..and who could you complain to??

No-one!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't know...  but wasn't Cosby involved in some sort of paternity suit a while back.. or some kind of affair?  Don't remember how that turned out..  I don't think he is squeaky clean.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2014)

He could also be an old, rich, famous ATM machine.  Just sayin.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 20, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> He could also be an old, rich, famous ATM machine.  Just sayin.



Well not if he had to (allegedly) drug them in order to get his kicks...


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Nov 20, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I don't know...  but wasn't Cosby involved in some sort of paternity suit a while back.. or some kind of affair?  Don't remember how that turned out..  I don't think he is squeaky clean.



He was but it never succeeded and the grand daughter wont have a DNA test or it might.
I have no problem with a charge even 30 years ago if it was then reported, but I take a jaundiced view of complaints dating back 10-20 + years on say so only. There should be a limit, or anyone with a gripe can cry 'rape' when they were a child and it has happened to teachers and others, ruining lives and bankrupting them.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 20, 2014)

How can it be proven after all these years?


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 20, 2014)

Rather a lot of accusers ....

And rather a strange defence for an 'innocent man' ....

Makes me angry to hear people downplaying rape as if it was 'no big deal'. It is a big deal.
The emotional and psychological damage, and sometimes the physical damage too, can last a lifetime and ruins lives.


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Nov 20, 2014)

Twixie said:


> How can it be proven after all these years?



What? All the cases, or paternity or what? I guess if there are enough reports with details and some sort of documentation it might fly in a court of law.

Regardless, his shows are being cancelled, pilot TV series cancelled, Stand Up comedy dates cancelled and he's been done in in so far as reputation is concerned. At 77 a formerly beloved comedian has been destroyed.

Maybe for the better...maybe not...


----------



## Twixie (Nov 20, 2014)

Not defending him..if he has done it he deserves everything he is going to get..

I was just wondering how this can be ''proved'' 30 years later...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 20, 2014)

Knightofalbion said:


> Rather a lot of accusers ....
> 
> And rather a strange defence for an 'innocent man' ....
> 
> ...



That was my point... WHY him???  and WHY so many??  Is there some sort of secret conspiracy to target just him?  There are so many rich ATM machines walking around... you would think it would be more prevalent..    Like with Tiger Wood... once the cork was out of the bottle, they all came forward.  Perhaps this is the same thing is what I'm saying.   You've got to remember, that back then women reported rape even less than they do now.  There was always the feeling that they would be blamed for "asking" for it..  or they were somehow at fault.  It stopped many many women.  Now it's a little different and maybe they feel like their sheer number is vindication.  Are they all asking for money?  or are they just coming forward?


----------



## Cookie (Nov 20, 2014)

[]Doo[]Der said:


> He was but it never succeeded and the grand daughter wont have a DNA test or it might.
> I have no problem with a charge even 30 years ago if it was then reported, but I take a jaundiced view of complaints dating back 10-20 + years on say so only. There should be a limit, or anyone with a gripe can cry 'rape' when they were a child and it has happened to teachers and others, ruining lives and bankrupting them.



Men have been getting away with rape for years and often the women are disbelieved, even today. I think these women are interested in self-healing and dealing with the abuse.  I believe rapists should be exposed - why protect them - they have ruined the  lives of the young girls they hurt.  Somehow I don't doubt at all that these rapes took place - there are just too many women coming forward and their stories are very similar. Women seem to come forward later in life when they are more confident, because at the time they are usually too young and scared and ashamed, 30-40 years ago there was little or no justice for rape victims.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2014)

Knightofalbion said:


> Rather a lot of accusers ....
> 
> And rather a strange defence for an 'innocent man' ....
> 
> ...




Couldn't agree more KOA...


----------



## Bee (Nov 20, 2014)

I also agree with KOA.


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Nov 21, 2014)

Still they aren't rapists until convicted and while there are several complainants, I recall a case years back where a community claimed the entire staff of a pre school (family operated), were molesting kids. The parents-police and community all believed it so and they were ruined yet the kids were all being coached into lies by one professional interviewing them. I 'think he's guilty, but hope he isn't.


----------

